# Door Sanding and Finishing Stand



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a couple doors to finish and didn’t want to fight finishing a side at a time, so I came up with this jig.

Obviously, this has been done countless times before, but I had trouble finding hints at what others used, so I just went for it and thought I'd share it here, in case others had doors to finish and were looking for ideas on handling them.

The same thing could be done using saw horses and a couple screws or nails, but the legs get in the way. I had some 2×4 scraps I used, with other scraps, to make this.

Initially, I made the supports just tall enough to clear the door when I spun it. It worked beautifully, but bending over to sand and finish proved hard on the back. As such, I added a couple 2x's to raise the doors to a bit above waist and that made working the second door a breeze.

The pipe is just conduit and is secured in the pieces of ply by way of a screw. The pipe slips in a hole I drilled in the door ends. However, the doors are heavy and I didn’t want to put all their weight on the (approx. 3/8” walls around the holes I drilled, so I drilled holes in plywood scraps and screwed those onto the end of the door to take some of the stress off the areas at the holes.

The door spins nicely for sanding and finishing both sides.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Good plan.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I LIKE that. Portable, stacks out of the way, usable for some other projects. Last time I did doors, I centered nails in the top and bottom of the doors and flipped them that way, but you have lock nuts on your jig to keep the doors from spinning. I just spun them and put in a third nail to hold them in position. Simpler doors though, no glass.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dejure said:


> Had a couple doors to finish and didn’t want to fight finishing a side at a time, so I came up with this jig.
> 
> Obviously, this has been done countless times before, but I had trouble finding hints at what others used, so I just went for it and thought I'd share it here, in case others had doors to finish and were looking for ideas on handling them.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Kelly,I have just recently finished two doors but did them on the floor & had to wait for helpers to turn them for me.Would have been much easier using your "rotisserie".James jj777746


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

The mother of invention. I will definitely file this one away for future use, thanks Kelly.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Smaller version of a car rotisserie. If you're a hot rodder, you've likely seen the bigger version before. Nice job!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow what a great idea . Awesome solution Kelly 

Tell you the truth I had no idea its been done before . I've seen cars on caresals, but never thought of doors . That would sure help an otherwise precarious job


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great idea. I'll keep that for my future use. Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like your sanding door jig Kelly. I wish I had more room in my shop for such stuff.


----------

